# slight green tinge in the fat of a cured belly



## catzcradle (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm going on my third year of making my own bacon. I use a dry cure from high mountain seasonings that has worked great for me since the beginning.  I recently scored some great Hampshire pork bellies, and the first belly finished it's 7 days and is now soaking for an hour. However, one of the belly chunks has a very slight green tinge in the fat around one of the corners.  There is no smell, nor was there any sliminess.  I'm quite careful with the cure measurements.  This is the first time using heritage pork belly.  

Anything I should be worried about?  I'll do a fry test in an hour to see if I can taste anything off.  My concern is I just put the other three bellies into cure and bagged them up for 7 days.  I saw one article talking about nitrite burn.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 23, 2014)

Pictures.....  Could be a USDA stamp..


----------



## catzcradle (Nov 23, 2014)

It really is feignt, you can see it in the left slap on the edge, and on the main slab top left.  These were white when they went in the cure.   On the other hand the fry test seems fine.  One thing different on these is there was silverskin still on some of the bellies.I took most of it off.  Forming pellicle now.













IMG_0186.jpg



__ catzcradle
__ Nov 23, 2014






rfectly white


----------



## daveomak (Nov 23, 2014)

I know what it is.....   It's the rainbow effect or something like that....   The light bending off of the fats/oils from the belly..   It's probably an iridescent sheen looking mirage....    I've seen it when I slice bacon and the light is just right...  It's still good to eat....   

Dave


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Nov 23, 2014)

Looks like very minor nitrite burn from here....nothing to worry about.







~Martin


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 23, 2014)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> Looks like very minor nitrite burn from here....nothing to worry about.
> 
> 
> ~Martin










Bear


----------



## catzcradle (Nov 23, 2014)

Thanks everyone.  It's been in a cherry wood smoke since noon using the AMNS.  Should be done around ten


----------

